# Axa Defender frame lock with RL140 chain



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

In another thread, dustyrider asked if I could provide some photos of an Axa Defender frame lock in use. Well, one thing lead to another, and I ended up taking several photos to show how lock can be utilized. So, rather than hijack that thread ….

The key for this type of lock is required to be in place to secure the lock in the closed position. In fact, you cannot remove the key if the lock is not secured. Lightly turn the key, and push down the locking lever to the bottom of its travel channel. It is at time that the key can be removed from the lock. So if you cannot remove the key, the lock is not secured.

To make the key easier to see in these photos, I tied a piece of flagging ribbon to it. Normally, I have a snap on key ring attached to the key, and a plastic coil key ring around the seat post. When the key is in the lock, the snap is applied to coil's split ring. When the key is out of the lock, the key is in a pocket, or snapped to my clothing.

1 My Surly Long Haul Trucker, with the frame lock attached to the seat stays with the provided metal bands. 









2 This photo shows the 140cm long chain that is designed to go with this lock. One end has an oversized link which the chain can be passed through to form a loop. The other end and a metal plug, which is inserted into a socket on the lock itself, before securing the lock.









3 & 4 Here are photos of the lock in the open position, ready to roll on down the road. As you can see, the locking piece is not yet in place, and the red lever that is connected to the locking piece is in the up position. To close the lock, you need to slightly turn the key, and push the red lever to the bottom of the travel channel.

















5 & 6 In these photos, the locking bar is in position, and the red lever that closes the lock is in the lower position. Once properly closed, the key may be removed and taken with you. For casual deterence, this is as far as some users feel they need to go.

















7 & 8 In these, the chain has been utilized. The chain was wrapped around the bike rack, passed though the front wheel, then through the frame, before having the plug end inserted into the socket on the lock, and the lock secured. This is my usual level of casual locking. When not in use, the chain is carried in the seat bag. 

















If touring, and I don't want to be dealing with the extra weight of the chain, I will carry a lighter cable, with eyes at either end. Then run the locking piece (which is solid metal stock) through the cable eye, or use a simple padlock, and still use the frame lock. Trust me, this chain is no light weight. The links look to be the same size as those of the Kryptonite 'Forgetaboutit' chains. It would take a very large pair of bolt cutters, or a portable angle grinder to cut through these (or the locking bar).


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the effort the setup looks clean, I assume your keeping the chain or cable in the saddle bag while riding..?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

dustyrider said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the effort the setup looks clean, I assume your keeping the chain or cable in the saddle bag while riding..?


By way of answering....


PomPilot said:


> ...
> 7 & 8 In these, the chain has been utilized. ... *When not in use, the chain is carried in the seat bag. *


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

PomPilot said:


> By way of answering....


:blush2:


----------



## micmcg (Dec 12, 2011)

How is the lock attached to the frame? I'm considering one of these for my Cross Check, but I want to make sure it will attach securely to the frame. I've read of people cable tying them to the frame, which doesn't feel secure to me at all!


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

My lock came with a metal band, that tightened up around a screw post. Imagine the metal key on a can of SPAM. Once you have the band as tight as it will go, the worm gear would strip and not go any tighter, or loosen up. The metal band can be cut with a set of tin shears, but if the lock is engaged, it would still be in place, and flop around like a mini u-lock.

If a potential bike thief wanted your bike, they would need to have bolt cutters capable of handling a 3/8" bolt, (to remove the locking bar), and cut that. But they would have to manhandle the remaining portion of the bar, unless they cut it in the right place on the first attempt. They could remove what was left of the lock at their leisure. On the other hand, if you also used a chain or cable, and secured your bike to something solid, a potential thief would have to work harder to steal you ride.

My suggestion, if you have to park somewhere shady, chain to something solid, use a u-lock, and a ring lock. Also try to park next to nicer looking bike that is not locked up.:mad2:


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for this review. Have been looking for information on frame locks fitted to a Surly LHT. I have decided to go with an Abus Ampro 4850 but assume the operation etc is pretty much the same as your AXA.










Regards
Andrew


----------

